# Stanley 4 yrs old White(Deaf) D.S.H and Jude 3 years old White Cornish Rex.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These are two that we have helped to get into rescue
1 Cornish Rex and 1 x Pure white moggy male (West Drayton,Middlesex)

Stanley 4 yrs old White(Deaf) D.S.H and Jude 3 years old White Cornish Rex. Handsome boys.
They have come to us because they have been dominating one of the Cornish Rex they live with
and their owner sadly had to give them up because of her other cats.
They are beautiful boys. Stanley has been over grooming so they have been under some stress at home. Jude likes to wash him too so that hasnt helped, but they are now settling here and are really happy chappies. 
Both boys are affectionate,but have some really strange tastes cucumber, crisps and melon (they love them as treats.)
These boys need to be together but need to be the only cats. They have lived with 2 labradors and a Bulldog so are used to dogs. 
They love attention so will be great company.
Neutered/Vaccinated/Microchipped.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team
Stanley 4 yrs old White(Deaf) D.S.H and Jude 3 years old White Cornish Rex.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

What an absolutely amazing pair!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Totally agree! I am sure they will get a home soon - who could resist?


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not keen on Rex's, or wasn't till I saw Jude, what a striking looking cat  As is Stanley of course.

Ian


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think he looks like a little wolly Sheep toooo cute


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------

